# Where Can I Find A Quick List Of Tips For Bangkok/thailand Noobies



## h3nno (May 25, 2013)

I'm going to Bangkok soon and I've never really travelled much.

Anyone know where I can find a quick list of all of the best tips for someone that has never been overseas?

The forums here are great just takes forever to go through the posts etc.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

h3nno said:


> I'm going to Bangkok soon and I've never really travelled much.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a quick list of all of the best tips for someone that has never been overseas?
> 
> The forums here are great just takes forever to go through the posts etc.



h3nno:

Basically any travel guide list of tips will do. 

Provide greater details, are you vacationing for a week or two? Do you have a vacation package? Are you traveling alone? When are you going? etc.

A list of food-for-thought questions geared more towards people who are expating can be found at this link; 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...pats-living-thailand/121838-expatriation.html

Quick list off the top of my head: review your embassies travel warnings and register with your embassy, emergency contact list, travel insurance, medicines, vaccinations, medical insurance, cash, transportation from airport, transportation during stay, appropriate clothing, sunscreen, mosquito repellent, etc.

Really do need more information concerning your specific situation for more detailed list of precautions. 

Thailand is a fairly safe travel destination. Use common sense and you should be OK.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Agree with Stednick, there is no "one-size-fits-all" list of tips. If you are serious about learning about the country and trying to fit in, then there is no short-cutting ... you need to read and read and read. And then we you get here be open to new ideas and ways of doing things, don't assume that things work (or should work) the same as back home, and behave in a sober, polite and respectful manner.


----------

